# How to remove a battery on a John Deere 4066m



## JoshuaLevi13 (Oct 25, 2021)

Please tell me the easiest way to remove and replace a battery in a 2017 John Deere 4066M


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Goo Morning Joshua, welcome to the forum. 

Most of the forum members have old tractors, whereas yours is relatively new. Nice tractor BTW! Can you post a picture illustrating your problem with commentary.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. Does this resemble your 4066? This is the open station tractor.

JD 4044, 4052, 4066 Service Electrical

Battery Removal (Open Operator Station)











B - Grille, C - Black Negative Cable, D - Red Positive Terminal Cover, E - Red Positive Cable, F - Cap Screw (2 used), G - Vent Tube


Raise hood.
Remove side panels.
Release grille latches and unhook from grille frame.
Disconnect headlight wiring harness.
Raise grille (B), rotate rearward, and lower slightly into slide track detents.
Disconnect black negative (-) cable (C) from battery terminal first.



Slide red positive terminal cover (D) back and disconnect red positive (+) cable (E) from battery terminal.
Remove cap screw (F) from each side of the battery hold-down bracket.
Pull battery vent tube (G) from battery tray.
Remove battery.

Battery Installation (Open Operator Station)


Position battery in machine.
Route battery vent tube (G) through hole in battery tray.
Install hold-down bracket and install cap screws (F) securing battery to battery tray.
Connect red positive (+) cable (E) to battery first, then attach black negative (-) cable (C) to battery.
Apply spray lubricant on battery terminals to help prevent corrosion.
Position red positive terminal cover (D) on red positive (+) cable.
Lower grille (B) and attach grille latches.
Connect headlight wiring harness.
Install side panels.
Lower hood.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

4066M operators manual contains very similar battery R&R info on page 240-2





Search for Equipment Publications - Technical Information Store







techpubs.deere.com


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

My only comment is, always remove the Negative cable first and that applies to removing the battery from anything. Remove the cable so as not to surge the electronics. real simple in my view. Having said that, I also have a master disconnect on the NEGATIVE terminal on all my batteries to isolate the batterie(s) when something is not in use. Besides isolating the battery and preventing parasitic loss, it's an excellent theft deterrent as in, no start. Physically removing a starting battery from anything is simple mechanics.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

JD4066 operators manual shows to disconnect negative( - ) cable first before positive! I was taught many yrs ago to remove negative battery cable 1st to avoid possible wrench contacting vehicle frame & arcing.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

You are correct, negative first, then positive. I'll go and correct my mistake.


----------

